# Your user name..



## Angie (Jun 11, 2007)

How did you chose it?


----------



## RMS (Jun 11, 2007)

my initials, how'd you choose yours?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 11, 2007)

Pretty
Darn
Sweet
Wife


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Pretty
> Darn
> Sweet
> Wife


seriously? I love it! awesome!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2007)

It took a lot of creative thinking and seaching...it's my name.  Well, my nickname, really.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

come to think of it, I should have used my initials. If I had, I would no longer be SurvivorGirl, I would be...Jeda.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 11, 2007)

mine's a play on my initials JAB and the word jabber meaning to talk alot.  The last name begins BUR therefore jabbur!


----------



## Dove (Jun 12, 2007)

*Dove is the beautiful and sweet Chihuahua in the picture you see. DC Grandma is the honary title given to me by the great moderators here on DC.
Marge*


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 12, 2007)

My mom gave me the first part, Barbara.  My husband gave me the L.   

 Barbara


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 12, 2007)

People call me Cherry because of my red hair. I think Cherry itself was taken when I made my account, so I added "red" and that's that!


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 12, 2007)

The city I live in and my first name......


----------



## pdswife (Jun 12, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> seriously? I love it! awesome!


 
pretty darn sweet
pretty darn smart
pretty **** se xy

Pds are also hubby's initals


----------



## miniman (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine is a play on my name Mini - also my nickname at high school followed by an indication of my gender.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

red for being a redhead, kitty for being a cat in my previous life.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 12, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> pretty darn sweet
> pretty darn smart
> pretty **** se xy
> 
> Pds are also hubby's initals


Gee, hubby must be 'poli theheri'!

My username comes from the area which our country house is located.  A nice locale near the sea.


----------



## Buck (Jun 12, 2007)

Seven years ago Katie inspired me to start writing a newspaper column as she was doing. Hers was called "Everyday Pleasures." I wanted to write stuff that guys could relate to, so I called it "Guy Stuff." I needed a pen name that would connote a real guy image. 

Somehow the name "Buck" did that for me.  It's been that way ever since. 

We've been syndicated for years and love it. 

Straight handle is Joe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2007)

I've always liked those Got Milk ads, but I cook with garlic a lot ... et voila!


----------



## Dove (Jun 12, 2007)

*Barbara..don't let him give you "L"--------;-)*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2007)

I am Uncle Bob!


----------



## evenstranger (Jun 12, 2007)

When I first created my net handle, I was young and looking for something quirky and mysterious... Stranger, DarkStranger, EvilStranger, etc were all taken. And considering I have an offbeat sense of humor, I settled on EvenStranger, as while everyone is a bit strange, I'm even stranger than most.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I am Uncle Bob!



Come on!  You can do better than that.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

evenstranger said:
			
		

> When I first created my net handle, I was young and looking for something quirky and mysterious... Stranger, DarkStranger, EvilStranger, etc were all taken. And considering I have an offbeat sense of humor, I settled on EvenStranger, as while everyone is a bit strange, I'm even stranger than most.



Love your avatar.  Looks like I do some mornings.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 12, 2007)

In the 1920's a fiddle player from Georgia named Gideon Tanner formed a string band, the equivalent in it's day of a garage band. It consisted of Gid and a blind guitar playing buddy of his named Riley Puckett, along with various banjo and other stringed instrument players.  This portrait of Gid and Riley is my avatar on another site some of you are familiar with.





Nowadays it is hard to find much of the music of Gid Tanner and the Skillet Lickers except for some of their comedy and novelty routines, but in their day, they were the hot musicians of the south, and influenced folks like Robert Johnson, Jimmie Rodgers and even the Carter Family.

Anyway . . . that's where skilletlicker comes from.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Jun 12, 2007)

My name comes from my beautiful,gorgous, Alaskan Malamute dog, she was named after the Native Americans "spirit", called "The Spirit of the White Wolf", 
I collect all the Native American items and Plates that are painted through 
Franklin Mint, and when I got her, she just looked like a Spirit running across my lawn, esp. at night, so I just cut the name down to "SpiritWolf"
Unfortuneately she is no longer with me, but her name and her spirit lives on with us forever, I now have 2 new Huskeys, named "Kyzah" and "Talah".
"Spiritwolf" was a wolf grey colour, just like a real wolf, all the kids in our neighbourhood thought she was a real wolf, she was to me, my whole family loved her and we miss her so much. So she will always live on through my name, I use it everywhere.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to your doggie, SpiritWolf.  We can say the same thing about our Irish setter/golden retriever mix, Justin, we had.  He was our touchstone and is sadly missed.  We use his nickname, Justindigger, on other forums, etc.  They still live on......


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 12, 2007)

mine is the furthest thing i coud come up from a user name i have 
on a few other places ... 
its a fresh start .. if you will ..


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2007)

*Andy M.*

My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.). 

Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was turned into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.

The real story is about a young girl who was lost in a tornado in the dust bowl in the 30s. She was missing for some time and the family was beginning to think they would never see her again. 

Many months later she reappeared as a changed person. Upon investigation, the police found she had actually run off to California and was making her way selling illegal substances to the Hollywood set. 

Several months into this new endeavor she got tired of the wicked life she was leading and headed home. She arrived at the farm late one night and walked into Andy M.'s room and tried to awaken him, by calling out, "Andy M., Andy M.", while pulling his leg....


...just like I'm pulling yours right now.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.).
> 
> Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was turned into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.
> 
> ...



Andy...


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.).
> 
> Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was turned into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.
> 
> ...


I completely bought it!


----------



## foodstorm (Jun 13, 2007)

The very first time I ever cooked a sit-down dinner for a crowd was the first Thanksgiving after my husband and I got married a zillion years ago. All his family and mine were there, maybe 22 people. When my F-I-L arrived, I was a blur just carrying out dish after dish after dish to the buffet. I paused long enough to say hi and give him a hug and as I peeled away to fetch the turkey he said, "Dang, look at this foodstorm!" Somehow, he ended up calling ME that, but not all the time, only when I'm in or near a kitchen.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2007)

Mudbug is a slang term in Louisiana for crawfish.  Honoring my Cajun heritage.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2007)

Tatt=Tattoos, of which I have a multitude of. If your body is a temple, why not paint the walls

Rat=just cause it rhymed.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 13, 2007)

Its me, Michele first name, Marie middle name.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *Barbara..don't let him give you "L"--------;-)*


LOL I almost said something like that myself!  Thanks for the laugh!

 Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine is from our fixer-upper farm's name - "Breezy Meadow Farm".  There always seems to be a breeze (or wind) here, & I thought that was more picturesque than my husband's idea:  "Hurricane Hill".


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 13, 2007)

*Being of Norwegian heritage, my favorite memory as a little girl…watching my grand parents in their kitchen while they easily manipulated the stove/oven with all their cooking prowess. Instead of playing with the other kids, I sat there on that little tiny stool, mesmerized with them and their ability. My favorite food was a Norwegian bread type thingie, called Lefse. I now make it myself, not often enough as start through fruition takes several hours and the steps are many and arduous. But when I do make it, my heart sings, then my mouth does…​*


----------



## Toots (Jun 13, 2007)

Toots is the nickname that my husband & I have for each other. I'm Toots and so is he....


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 13, 2007)

A play on my maiden name, a name I love and use more then my married one.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 16, 2008)

Bumping this thread cuz I thought of starting it myself.

I'm Jill from Pittsburgh


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 16, 2008)

And I am the Mommy of a dog we named Cooper.


----------



## StellaSquash (Jul 16, 2008)

I've taken to using a theme for my screen names. I used to use a nickname that I gave to my mother, and added jr. to it. I've used that one for so long, I just tired of it. 

Now, I have a trio of screen names, which are a first name that you probably would have heard "back in the day" and a food. Hence, StellaSquash. 

I also call my daughter Stella, even though her name is Emily. For some reason, I nickname my loved ones something completely different then their given name. My daughter loves when I call her Stella Bean. lol

I love this idea so much I've even created my own domain name for my original of the trio. Unfortunately I don't have the time or enough know how to get my website going.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2008)

The "short" of it is I like to stay in the kitchen and um........I am........


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 16, 2008)

Mines pretty simple.....Grant is the hubbenators name and Kathes mine, so......Im his


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm an avid cyclist.  I ride on the road and ride a fixed gear.  This is the user name I've been using on the cycling boards.  I'd like to keep  the same user name regardless.  Just keeping it simple.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> The "short" of it is I like to stay in the kitchen and um........I am........


 
I havent been here long....but I have a feeling BuckyToms going to have a wicked reply to this


----------



## ironchef (Jul 16, 2008)

Was always a fan of the show.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 16, 2008)

sounded dangerous and sexy! plus as a chef im caught in the eternal struggle that i must take life in order to give it to another. The blood on my blade is the halfway point between murder and savior......


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 16, 2008)

many years ago, a student of mine nicknamed me Roboteach, the evil GrammarPoliceman. (Robocop was a new film of the time and I have slightly cyborg characteristics being a pwd) 

so it has stuck, Robo and 410, the area code where I work, and used to live.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> sounded dangerous and sexy! plus as a chef im caught in the eternal struggle that i must take life in order to give it to another. The blood on my blade is the halfway point between murder and savior......


 
I thought it was because you liked your steak walked past the fire


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine's obvious - Fisher is my youngest son and I'm his Mom. But really, I am Mandolin's Mom, Lori's Mom, Neil's Mom, Nicholas's Mom, Sebastian's Mom, Myles's Mom, Fisher's Mom, and Mom to a host of other special folk that have come through my life. (I'm also Terry.)


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I thought it was because you liked your steak walked past the fire


 
Im a man a many depths and many confusions.....sometimes im like a puzzle that you cant find the last piece to and it turns up a week later under the couch.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2008)

my late husband called me "babe" for forty years. that was taken so i added too as in also.

babe


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 16, 2008)

Adillo is short for Armadillo, my company is Armadillo Services and I am at 30 Fifth Ave in NYC. Hence - Adillo303. Not a big company, just me.

I had a similar thread a while ago. More info here. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/screen-names-avatars-45921.html


----------



## Mama (Jul 16, 2008)

It's just what they call me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 16, 2008)

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> Im a man a many depths and many confusions.....sometimes im like a puzzle that you cant find the last piece to and it turns up a week later under the couch.



Does this mean you are going to turn up under my couch a week from now??


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Does this mean you are going to turn up under my couch a week from now??


 

As long as the music from "Halloween" isn't playing, you _may_ be safe..... but I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 16, 2008)

Pacanis, what's your name mean?


----------



## knight76 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, when I was a lot younger and just starting out in online computer gaming (Doom, Quake etc) I had to choose a nickname. I chose Knightrider (No, not the david hasselhoff character) from Mad Max as my nick. From there, it has changed to knight76 due to a few ISP changes and not having knightrider available. Knight is shortened and 76 is my year of birth.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 16, 2008)

My cats names combined ( actually, my previous cats names, both have since passed and now im on the new bunch)

Larry
Stewart

other cats included:
*First Batch:*
Bruce
Larry
Phillip
Phrank
Stewart
*Current Group:*
Giuseppe
Claire
Sadie
Lenore
Shirley


----------



## knight76 (Jul 16, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> My cats names combined ( actually, my previous cats names, both have since passed and now im on the new bunch)
> 
> Larry
> Stewart
> ...


 
Whatever happend to calling them fluffy, scruffy, spot, sooty and all that?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 16, 2008)

That would be too easy 
And just to take it one step further.  When Phillip died, we got a new cat, and wanted to name him after Phillip, Which is how we chose Phrank. (Ph...) 
You should have seen the looks we got from our families, and the Vet .


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> That would be too easy
> And just to take it one step further.  When Phillip died, we got a new cat, and wanted to name him after Phillip, Which is how we chose Phrank. (Ph...)
> You should have seen the looks we got from our families, and the Vet .


You aren't by any chance a Phish fan, are you?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Pacanis, what's your name mean?


 
Sorry Jill. You'll have to look in the other username thread to find out.
And if you want to see a pic, you'll have to look in the pic thread started shortly before Goodweed's, by Saphellae.


Oh OK.... seeing as how you are in driving distance  
pa as in PA and canis as in dog. Pennsyvania dog.
Or, in your case  PA DAWG!  GO BROWNS!


----------



## attie (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine is what people have called me ever since school, it was that or Boofhead


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Sorry Jill. You'll have to look in the other username thread to find out.
> And if you want to see a pic, you'll have to look in the pic thread started shortly before Goodweed's, by Saphellae.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks for not making me dig for it. I was interested in learning about everyone's names and this was the first thread that came up in my search for "user name." I didn't even notice there were others! Thanks for humoring me!


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 16, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Does this mean you are going to turn up under my couch a week from now??


 
like i said.....man of many confusions. Im never quite sure where I´ll end up. Last time I left my house I ended up 4000 miles away in PERU!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Oh, thanks for not making me dig for it. I was interested in learning about everyone's names and this was the first thread that came up in my search for "user name." I didn't even notice there were others! Thanks for humoring me!


 
I don't remember exactly what the other thread was called (and we all know what kind of search engine this site has ) All I know is whenever this thread came up, I noticed I hadn't replied to it, and that caught me a little offguard (I guess) as I know I replied in another thread about the same thing  
IMO every topic needs recycled a bit anyway. I saw people reply to GW's thread that hadn't replied to the other one..... and I'm sure there were others before that one


----------



## Dove (Jul 16, 2008)

*My beautiful long Hair Chihuahua was called Dove when I adopted her...so if it is a good name for her and since her picture is smiling at you what better name could I have chosen?  *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.).
> 
> Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was turned into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.
> 
> ...



Andy, I just revisited this thread for grins.  That story is classic.  A good yarn is a precious thing.  Good job my freind.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

For any newbies who don't know the history of my strange user name:

I was the smallest kid in the neighborhood all the time I was growing up.  Most of my childhood was spent back in the 60's, when a bunch of boys got together in a vacant field and chose baseball teams by going hand-over-hand to see who's hand came up on top.  Due to my small size (at least 2 years behind all of my peers), I was always chosen last or next to last.  I never struck out (or at least very rarely), and usually brough in a run as well as making one myself.  But in the outfield, I always panicked whenever the ball was hit in my direction.  The results were inevitable.

I'd go home dejected and angry and my Dad would always give me a pep-talk to try and cheer me up.  In it, he would always include, and I'm para-phrasing here, "One of these days you're going to sprout up like a bad weed.  Why I knew this guy who started high school smaller than you.  In one summer, he grew more than 6 inches."

I never sprouted.  So if I'm not the proverbial "bad weed", I must be Goodweed.  Also, I live in and love the North.  And that's not because the people of any other location are not wonderful, but just that I don't get along so well with heat.  I'm not a bit cold and 10' F., and don't really start feeling the cold until the mercury dips to around the 0 point.  But I get physically ill feeling when it rises much beyond 90.  I'm uncomfortably hot at 80.  When the news, or some special warning comes on TV telling about the brutal and potentially deadly temperatures of 45' F., I laugh.  To me, that's perfect for doing outdoor things.  I'm warm and don't have to sweat.

I am, *Goodweed of the North.  *Though I'm not great and powerful like Oz.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2008)

i was originally named buckytom of the north. but after all of that nonsense you just wasted a minute of your life that you'll never get back reading, i decided to drop the regional locator and just became buckytom.  
dish soap my butt!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2008)

C'mon Bucky.  You can do better than that.   Make me proud.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## simplicity (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> For any newbies who don't know the history of my strange user name:
> 
> 
> I never sprouted. So if I'm not the proverbial "bad weed", I must be Goodweed. Also, I live in and love the North. And that's not because the people of any other location are not wonderful, but just that I don't get along so well with heat. I'm not a bit cold and 10' F., and don't really start feeling the cold until the mercury dips to around the 0 point. But I get physically ill feeling when it rises much beyond 90. I'm uncomfortably hot at 80. When the news, or some special warning comes on TV telling about the brutal and potentially deadly temperatures of 45' F., I laugh. To me, that's perfect for doing outdoor things. I'm warm and don't have to sweat.
> ...


 
I also love the north. I lived in Minnesota for several years. Through several moves and circumstances I ended up in Houston, which is like living in a sauna during the summer. Nothing is all good or all bad and I'll be planning a picnic in late October, when some of us are still wearing shorts and T-shirts.

My username - simplicity - identifies my goal in life - to live well and simply.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> For any newbies who don't know the history of my strange user name:
> . . .
> 
> I am, *Goodweed of the North. *Though I'm not great and powerful like Oz.
> ...


 
What a heartwarming story. Gosh, I can't remember where I put the remote control let alone stories like that from my childhood (and I'm 20 yrs your Jr, from the sounds of it). If I had known we'd start discussing usernames in this forum, I would have chosen something more symbolic... like Beefcheeks .

I am also deprived in vertical stature (5'1") and non-heat-tolerant. I always say that I can put on more layers if I'm cold but you can only take so many off when you're hot! Though I don't very much prefer it hot. I guess I'm a climate snob: 65F to 75F I prefer. but precipitation of any form doesn't bother me one bit! Maybe I was an invasive perennial plant of some sort in a former life. That could be my new name: Noxious Weed of the Burgh..


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 17, 2008)

_Just short and sweet = (LOOSE MEAT SANDWICHES)    Just a taste of Heaven !  _
_Bon Appétit  _


----------



## pacanis (Jul 17, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> .....That could be my new name: Noxious Weed of the Burgh..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> ...That could be my new name: Noxious Weed of the Burgh..


 
I'm likin' it!  So, should we call you NWB for short?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

